# Course menus



## Jedicor81 (Oct 4, 2019)

its it ok to have custom course list at place settings for catering events? I want to suggest this to my partner but Idk if that would be too much. I’m wanting to use my professional skills in graphic design in a new setting.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I would say, if you have any skills that would set you apart from other caterer's and offer more to your customers without extra cost then do it.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Lovely idea. I for one would enjoy seeing a menu on my place setting.


----------

